# Crazy eyes



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I love to watch my birds interact especially when they want to feed each other and get what I refer to as the crazy eyes. I caught Opie and Minsky right before the feeding.




This one is Turk and Ada, Turk is crazy about Ada but she is Minsky's mate and is not interested in any other birds advances.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*:laughing: yes, those are some spooky eyes!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those pictures are really nice and funny too!  My Leonel also makes those crazy eyes when he's very excited. Out of the whole flock, his eyes have the most white so the contrast is quite noticeable.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:wow: Definitely "crazy" eyes. 
Cute pictures - thanks for sharing them.*


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

I also like it when they do the crazy eye thing
I think its pretty


----------



## Felecula (May 24, 2014)

Haha. Those are some great photos! And I agree those are some crazy eyes.


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

Hahahaha. I like when budgies get the crazy look.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha, funny pictures! Thanks for sharing! :wow:


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

In the first pic the eyes follow me if I move to the left or right .


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*That is too funny. They are certainly both in the same zone. lol Are you sure that they are eating Millet??*


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Haha, I love crazy budgie eyes!


----------

